# Cruddy Piston Anyone?!!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am ashamed to say I haven't ever whipped the piston out on my L-R until this morning, 20 months from new.

It isn't complicated. 4 x 4mm Alan bolts hold it on and they were easily removed. Slide it up and out and this is what I found:










A good clean under running hot water and using a little brush to clean in the gaps and it was as good as new again. The seals look pretty much perfect to me.










Another check round for the last bits and bobs then a light wipe of grease and back together again.

It's like having a new machine! Even though there wasn't any abnormal behaviour I am pretty sure the handle action is smoother.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dirty Girl haha How dare you leave it so long,ha


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It will feel smoother after the greasing.

I find that the seals dont totally fail but they harden, probably quicker than normal due to the heat. I'm on my third set since late 2014 which is a set roughly every two years. Time for me to order a replacement set I think.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I took mine apart after a month of daily use just out of curiosity, but it was too clean to worry.

Did you pull down the lever N times (is it 30?) after re-greasing? Supposedly that gets rid of excess grease that could clog the shower screen.

While we are at it, what's the cleaning regime for Londiniums? Mine is:

* espazolla every day

* soak shower screen and basket every fortnight or so

* use filtered soft water so descaling is not needed

Anything else?! It's just so simple in that regard...


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I've read elsewhere that this should be done every 12 months, just to keep everything happy.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Just taken the piston out of what is, as of yesterday, my old L-R.

It's a good 12 months possibly 18, since this was out. No crud but the inevitable dark staining from coffee tannins.

It was operating as smooth as a babies bum but I will take the opportunity to renew the seals and re-lube.

Toothpaste is a good agent for bringing the condition of the brass up.









I wizz the Espazolla in the group following every session, so 4 times a day.

It takes only seconds and other than a wipe over is about as high as maintenance gets outside of doing the piston.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Just taken the piston out of what is, as of yesterday, my old L-R.
> 
> It's a good 12 months possibly 18, since this was out. No crud but the inevitable dark staining from coffee tannins.
> 
> ...


I can only manage twice a day!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Snakehips having re read your post I think there is something you may wish to share with us?!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Just taken the piston out of what is, as of yesterday, my old L-R.
> 
> .


Intriguing, are you planning a big reveal or did I miss it?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Intriguing, are you planning a big reveal or did I miss it?


I think he's building up to the big reveal!!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> @Snakehips having re read your post I think there is something you may wish to share with us?!


Share?! Not even you are getting one of my Dolly Mixtures!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Intriguing, are you planning a big reveal or did I miss it?


I already done a little reveal Joe....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40370-Free-Pour-Anytime&p=655295#post655295


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Share?! Not even you are getting one of my Dolly Mixtures!


Stuff your Dolly Mixtures - maybe I can get my hands on your new machine instead


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I already done a little reveal Joe....
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40370-Free-Pour-Anytime&p=655295#post655295


Did you get the digital pre infusion upgrade?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ATZ said:


> Did you get the digital pre infusion upgrade?


Yes and no !

Originally, I ordered the upgrade kit on the 28th Dec, supposedly in stock.

Come 10th Jan it transpired that there was a delay waiting for a component.

That's when, not for the first time, Mrs Snakehips said:" For goodness sake, I don't know why you don't just get a new machine and be done with it!"

So I did !







A new LR that is.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Yes and no !
> 
> Originally, I ordered the upgrade kit on the 28th Dec, supposedly in stock.
> 
> ...


So do new L-R's come with it fitted as stock?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

This is a picture from one of the La Pavonis I have bought


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The portafilter minus the basket


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ATZ said:


> So do new L-R's come with it fitted as stock?


Yes, now standard as from mid December 2018. The digital PI control unit is housed on the rhs and currently, you need to remove panels to access it









It is easy enough to remove a push fit top panel fixing pin so that you can access the module by easily removing just the side panel. The unit is wireless enabled. Anybody with the know how could write a simple app. However, Londinium have said that their custom App should be available within a couple of months. Watch this space.

The PI control unit is available as a retro fit upgrade at just under £300 and is not too difficult to fit.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> The portafilter minus the basket


 It looks like you have a broken basket still in there! Hope for your sake you didn't try a cup before stripping down.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It looks like you have a broken basket still in there! Hope for your sake you didn't try a cup before stripping down.


Luckily Nooooo ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I took mine apart after a month of daily use just out of curiosity, but it was too clean to worry.
> 
> Did you pull down the lever N times (is it 30?) after re-greasing? Supposedly that gets rid of excess grease that could clog the shower screen.
> 
> ...


I'm Espaz-ing after morning and evening batches of coffee. The screen is always immaculate whenever I check. And we are using bottled water - Waitrose Lockhills and Volvic. I'm going to check and clean the piston maybe every couple of months.

The grease application was minimal but yes, a few flushes and another check of the screen before pulling a shot


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Mine started leaking last night after 13months of daily use. Every night i espaz and clean shower screen and seal.

Another thumbs up for Reiss- despite his and the coffee forum videos of changing the seals, he seemed willing to talk me through the whole process, step by step.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Did these seals this afternoon.

Once the piston is clean I reckon it's an easy job, using 1off bent meat skewer.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Reminds me of when I would reseal the rams on JCB's


----------



## moots (Nov 24, 2013)

snakehips said:


> toothpaste is a good agent for bringing the condition of the brass up.


protip!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Cleaned mine this morning for the first time. As those previously have said barely any crud on the piston. Staining of the brass puck end and a little around the white plastic seal. Cleaned and regreased. Super smooth. Hadn't realised it had got a bit creaky. Now waiting for it to heat up. No need for seal replacement still relatively supple. Will order a spare set when I place the order for the digital module.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I am waiting for the silicone seals from cafelat - curious as to how they perform.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Out of interest how much was a set of cafelat? And was it from them direct? Was checking on the londinium site and could only see a service set which has things I don't need.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh and also a tip if you decide to use cif on the shower screen clean it well afterwards. I've just had a cif flavoured flush


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> Oh and also a tip if you decide to use cif on the shower screen clean it well afterwards. I've just had a cif flavoured flush


Would that be lemon??


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> Out of interest how much was a set of cafelat? And was it from them direct? Was checking on the londinium site and could only see a service set which has things I don't need.


I got the whole set with a shower screen and portafilter gasket, so that was around £38. I figured that it was easier to justify $6.5 shipping fee that way.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Out of interest how much was a set of cafelat? And was it from them direct? Was checking on the londinium site and could only see a service set which has things I don't need.


The set I ordered including the cafelat lever shower screen and the shower screen gasket was £37 delivered.

For just the piston gaskets you're looking at £18 including delivery.

Mine were delivered in less than 7 days from HK.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Sadly not. The new smell is horrible it's been in boiling after now for 30 mins and when a shot is pulled the smell has nearly gone. Not going to do that again.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Was he servicing your lever machine here @MildredM ? 

(Be sure to swipe through all the images on instagram 


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvp93VcBH38/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> Was he servicing your lever machine here @MildredM ?
> 
> (Be sure to swipe through all the images on instagram


Oh Lordy!!!!! Bleugh!!!!!!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> Was he servicing your lever machine here @MildredM ?
> 
> (Be sure to swipe through all the images on instagram
> 
> ...


I nearly lost my lunch


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Since 2018 November - not too bad!

I didn't replace the seals, so only cleaned the bore and piston. The latter is much more difficult than I thought as there's few grooves! A toothbrush certainly made it easier.









The lever action is so pleasant!

Thanks @TheSystemicKid for the video on YouTube, certainly made it easier.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Also did the same last weekend with the help of @TheSystemicKid video. Right at 15 months from purchase which is well in line with Reiss's prediction. Simple enough had I not let the scalpel slip and slice my finger.. what a muppet


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't Like you cut yourself though ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

That's gross


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

???


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

That's horrible!!!

Btw what do people use to clean round the seals if they're not replacing them?

Also I really struggled to get the bolts off last time, think a better Allen key would work much better. Does anyone know off hand which size I need?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

4mm

As for cleaning, a wipe with kitchen roll before light regressing here.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not looking too bad here after . . . I don't know? 4 months or something.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A bit dry/grease-less if anything


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

That reminds me, I think mine is due for a check up!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I think it's been about 3 months. Piston wasn't looking bad at all.

The shower screen on the other hand ? yes the knife slipped!


----------

